# Tivo Mini IR Receiver Location?



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

After searching here and shining a flashlight all over my new Tivo Mini, I'm looking for help on the following:

Does anyone know where the built-in IR receiver is located on the Tivo Mini?

I have an existing IR blaster that I use with my URC remote control. I've been able to run my Tivos for years by sticking this blaster over the location of the IR receivers.

...but, I'm not finding the location of the IR receiver on the Mini through trial and error.


----------



## Digital Man (Jan 2, 2013)

I have my IR blaster taped just to the right of the words "Tivo Mini" on the front. If you look half way between the "i" at the end of "Tivo Mini" and the light that is in the middle of the mini, mine is just slightly left of the half way point between these.

DM


----------



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

Perfect and thanks!

I was on the phone with Tivo Tier 2 support and they first told me to just place my blaster "on the front" of the Mini (Ummmm...yeah) and then over the power indicator on the front of the Mini. Neither of these suggestions proved helpful.

I placed my blaster at the location you indicated and I'm set! I have great response time with my URC remote at this location.


----------



## Jasafar (Jul 15, 2003)

Been racking my brain over this for awhile. All set now! Thank you!


----------



## dbwilbur (Apr 6, 2007)

This is great info, thanks for posting it!!


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

Digital Man said:


> I have my IR blaster taped just to the right of the words "Tivo Mini" on the front. If you look half way between the "i" at the end of "Tivo Mini" and the light that is in the middle of the mini, mine is just slightly left of the half way point between these.
> 
> DM


Is there any way you can post a picture of exactly where it is? I'm not following your description.


----------



## psywzrd (Mar 25, 2003)

Digital Man said:


> I have my IR blaster taped just to the right of the words "Tivo Mini" on the front. If you look half way between the "i" at the end of "Tivo Mini" and the light that is in the middle of the mini, mine is just slightly left of the half way point between these.
> 
> DM


Any way you can post a pic of the exact location you are describing here? I’m not following and I’m having trouble figuring out where to position my blaster. Thank you.


----------

